# Looking for a map of...



## scoose (Oct 9, 2010)

Hello to all...

I was looking all over the web for a map showing the different neighborhoods of Maadi - degla, new maadi, etc.. My family and I are relocating there by the end of the year. Looking at different housing options, we are not sure how the neighborhoods are delineated. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

scoose said:


> Hello to all...
> 
> I was looking all over the web for a map showing the different neighborhoods of Maadi - degla, new maadi, etc.. My family and I are relocating there by the end of the year. Looking at different housing options, we are not sure how the neighborhoods are delineated. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!




Hello and Welcome to the forum.

Maps here are very hit and miss and I would suggest that perhaps someone who lives in Maadi tells you the areas etc.

Maiden


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

maybe you can use Google Earth or Google Maps


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have used google earth which is fun for an overall view but contributors have just randomly placed photos so you may get the wrong impression of what is where.
Did you know according to one young lady that the pyramids are in Zamalek???


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

http://www.maadionline.com/module/property/theme/default/maadi-map.jpg

I use the one of Osman group (or shall I say used, I now know each hidden corner of Maadi )
The map is pretty accurate


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Dizzie Izzie said:


> http://www.maadionline.com/module/property/theme/default/maadi-map.jpg
> 
> I use the one of Osman group (or shall I say used, I now know each hidden corner of Maadi )
> The map is pretty accurate




That is great.. I have just had a look... I love maps and can look at them for hours.


----------

